# Skylum Software launches Luminar 4.2



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 19, 2020)

> Skylum Software has released version 4.2 of the extremely popular Luminar photo editing software. Version 4.2 sees a bunch of enhancements and bug fixes.
> *NEW AI Augmented Sky*
> Inside the Creative tab of Luminar 4.2, you’ll find a new tool called AI Augmented Sky. This tool lets artists choose objects from the curated Luminar collection or upload their own, and blend them seamlessly with the photograph’s sky.
> Here’s how it works. AI Augmented Sky detects your photo’s sky automatically and then places the chosen element directly into the sky area. Using content-aware technologies, foreground objects are recognized and taken into account, making the object blend naturally with your existing scene. You can drag the new element around the sky for ultimate control, yet retain those realistic qualities. Check out this walkthrough to get started with AI Augmented Sky:
> The tool lets you make realistic images — perfect for adding a moon to your scene, as shown above. Or you can take it...



Continue reading...


----------



## Juangrande (Mar 19, 2020)

I love how the “prize” in their photo contest mentioned above, is that they take the best submitted image and use it on a landing page for their own advertising royalty free and no term limits. Haha.


----------



## Joepatbob (Mar 19, 2020)

they still can't seem to support DNGs well. any I port are a blue tint


----------



## beckstoy (Mar 22, 2020)

Skylum is horrible, and this product is laughable. I have a super high-end PC and this software, even after the recent *Update to 4.2, crashes within seconds.

Don't waste your money, people. They promise to help you through support, but it's a very slow process, and in the end, after you've sent them all your history and the logs from your computer, they give you a solution of...reinstalling.

Useless/Pointless/Crap Customer Service. Each time I send my error logs, I feel like they're simply using us suckers as beta testers.


----------



## chong67 (Mar 23, 2020)

How is this software different from Aurora HDR? They look similar to me with all the presets.

I use 4.2 on my new virtual machine. It went smooth. No crash.


----------



## beckstoy (Mar 24, 2020)

chong67 said:


> How is this software different from Aurora HDR? They look similar to me with all the presets.
> 
> I use 4.2 on my new virtual machine. It went smooth. No crash.




Mac or Windows? I'm impressed with the no cash if with Windows.

My setup, which crashes every time:

Win10 Pro
i7 9th gen
32gb ram
8gb video memory (Nvidia)
All very fast SSDs

This setup runs PS/LR without hiccups.

L4.2 crashes immediately

Support at Skylum asks for my crash logs. I've sent them. They just tell me to reset or reinstall.

I feel like a beta tester.


----------



## chong67 (Mar 24, 2020)

I still have no crash. I run everything inside a virtual machine. This new VM has only this software inside. You got enough memory to do one VM. There is a free open source one if you want to try. I run VM to isolate things. My host computer is mostly clean.

I use PS and PTGui inside VM too. Topez does not run inside a VM.

This Luminar cannot do merge brackets to HDR.

It has all these presets/tone mapping like Aurora HDR and I dont know the difference.


----------



## LDS (Mar 24, 2020)

chong67 said:


> I run VM to isolate things.



How do you calibrate the screen working in a VM?


----------



## chong67 (Mar 29, 2020)

LDS said:


> How do you calibrate the screen working in a VM?



It should be the same as on your host computer screen. It doesn't need adjusting.

Have you figure out your crash?


----------

